# Zöldkártya lottó 2014



## utolsolovag (2013 Május 3)

Sziasztok!

Keresem az idei évben kisorsolt zöldkártyásokat, akik a DV 2014.- es sorsoláson nyertek.
Illetve a DV2013.-as nyerteseket is, akinek van kedve leírni tapasztalatait.
Vagy akár régebben nyertesek, akik már öreg rókának számítanak az usában és segíthetnének információikkal, tapasztalatukkal a mostani nyerteseknek.

Köszönöm!

jelige "Segítsük egymást gyerekek"


----------



## Csibehuszar (2013 Május 11)

Szia!

Én most nyertem, el sem hiszem Azaz maradjunk annyiban, hogy kisorsoltak...
Még a formokat nem küldtem meg a KCC-nek.
Te is egy friss nyertes vagy esetleg?


----------



## ambrose (2013 Május 12)

Helló Mindenkinek!

Egem is kisorsoltak, és most azt sem tudom mit kezdjek vele Én is csatlakoznék hozzátok, és várom a tapasztalatokat, az információkat, hogy miként tovább. Szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## Csibehuszar (2013 Május 12)

Üdv a klubban

Én már rengeteg infót begyűjtöttem, ennek ellenére jó lenne megosztani egymással, amit csak lehet.
Ha van még további nyertes, akkor ne fogja vissza magát


----------



## utolsolovag (2013 Május 13)

Üdvözlet Csibehuszar és ambrose!

Köszönöm, hogy jelentkeztetek, PM üzenetet küldtem nektek, kérlek olvassátok el 

Szép napot!


----------



## pipapo (2013 Május 15)

utolsolovag írta:


> Üdvözlet Csibehuszar és ambrose!
> 
> Köszönöm, hogy jelentkeztetek, PM üzenetet küldtem nektek, kérlek olvassátok el
> 
> Szép napot!



Üdv!

Engem is kisorsoltak!!!))
Érdekelne ki hogy tovább....


----------



## gapka (2013 Október 27)

Sziasztok!
Én is idén nyertem, természetesen a papirok kitöltve, elküldve. És most várakozás, drukkolás 
Szívesen okosodnék általatok én is ezen a fórumon.


----------



## glaci75 (2013 November 27)

Sziasztok ! 
Én is megnyertem a 2014-es lottót, augusztusban beadtam a papírokat és a visszajelzésre várok. 8000-es sorszámom van amit elvileg mostanában dolgoznak fel. Van már valakinek időpontja a konzulátusra? Milyen sorszámotok van?
Válaszaitokat előre is köszi.


----------

